# looking for online game



## 3mcfitz (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi,

I'm currently looking into possibly joining online RPG game, not too sure how it all works as i have always been in the same room as the people i have played with.

I currently live in spain, speak a little spanish but am fluent in english.

I have played Traveller (infact this was the first RPG game i ever played) D&D i think 3rd or 4th edition and also milleniums end.

been many years since i have played but have missed it quite a bit.


----------



## Aeolius (Oct 14, 2009)

If Sundays at 9pm-Midnight Eastern suit your fancy and you aren't afraid to try something a bit eclectic, how about an Undersea Campaign ?


----------

